
Sarah Jeong Is Watching the Web from Portland. She Sees a Pile of Garbage - clebio
https://www.wweek.com/news/2019/04/03/sarah-jeong-is-watching-the-web-from-portland-she-sees-a-pile-of-garbage/
======
Chazprime
She thinks the internet is a terrible place, yet she seems to think nothing of
putting hateful content out there.

Oh wait, there's _context_ to those hateful tweets. Sorry, I keep forgetting
that there's _context_ to the things we say and do. I guess I forgot that
context still exists in our viral-story-obsessed culture.

Seriously though, why anyone still thinks that it's okay to act like an a-hole
on the internet and then - with no self-awareness - criticize the culture
they've helped fashion.

I think Miss Jeong needs to grow up.

------
throwawaystale
I don't think someone that vicious has anything to tell us about the Internet.

"I'm not embarrassed by any of those tweets."

